# Help With Problem



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I went to class Saturday morning and the car ran great. Got out of class and it unleashed with rain. I mean absolute pouring. I had no choice but to go through some deep water. Not very deep, but deep enough. Car started running terribly. Bucks when sustaining a certain speed and has absolutely zero acceleration. Car started to smell like gas and my mpg went down to about 6. Even when I was in 6th gear. Also, the check engine light would blink, signifying a misfire, then hold steady. It repeated that way all the way back home. I just removed the spark plugs and wires. All the spark plugs are totally black. Went under and removed both 02 sensors, and this is what they look like. Pictured is one, but they look identical.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Air filter get wet and restricting the air flow?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I got the codes read, and it looks like it is the 02 sensors. Here are the codes:

P0171 - Bank 1 Lean
P0174 - Bank 2 Lean
P0175 - Bank 2 Rich
P0300 - Random/Multiple Misfire

I will be replacing the 02 sensors once they arrive. It is the only logical thing that could cause this. Especially with these codes.

Any other ideas?


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

sucking water. do you run the otrcai? the same happened to me only it was through the hood scoops because they cahnnel to the cai. same stuttering, loss of power and mpg. got it home and let it idle in the garage for about 10 minutes and it ran fine. took it the next day to clear the codes and havent had a problen since. except the air bag fault that also got triggered during the rain.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My guess would be O2 as well.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea, I don't think it has anything to do with the Intake. I replaced all Plug Wires and all Plugs and tried it out again, still runs the same. Had those codes pulled. I went ahead and ordered 2 new 02 sensors for like 60 bucks from Rock Auto. Great deal! 

They should be here tomorrow. I will update with how it goes.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Usually you won't get multiple O2 sensors failing at the same time, there is often another cause for those fault codes, something causing the O2 sensor to read out of range thus setting the code. I would pull the battery cable for a bit or clear the codes and pull out or replace the air filter element and clean the MAF sensor, then test drive.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I did both those. Had the codes reset. Cleaned the MAF thoroughly with the MAF Cleaner. Still drives the same and still pulling the codes. 

I spoke to someone who has a GTO in Florida as well. He said the same thing happened to him after a terenchal down pour. He tried everything, come to find out both his 02 sensors were ruined from water seeping in. Replaced them and the car was back to normal. They did not look to good in the picture posted above.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

UPDATE

Changed both Sensors, started the car, and my MPG is still showing nowhere above 7. When I changed the spark plugs and wires, I did test drive it afterwards to see if it was fixed. Could that have caked these new plugs, therefore still causing the car to do the same thing even with the new sensors?


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Could the alternator have gotten a little "too" wet? Since it's so low to the ground it wouldn't take much of a puddle to get up that high. 

Would think that a weak alternator may throw off the rest of the electronics like coil packs, MAF, etc. 

Just throwing in my two cents  You never know I suppose.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the input man.

Although, I don't think it is the alternator. The car starts and runs, it just runs poorly and the gas mileage is suffering big time. It is running very rich, I can smell it when idling. I searched for hours on the codes I am throwing and they all point to the MAF sensor, but the MAF sensor looks perfectly fine. I cleaned it last time I went in there and no wires are broken.


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

What ever ended up being the problem?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Ended up being the O2 Sensors. After replacing them, it still was idling bad, but after a few trips out driving, the computer re-calibrated (for lack of better term), and everything has been perfect since. Just need a new tune


----------

